# 2.4 Waffenschmied



## Ramon_GF (11. Februar 2008)

Moin liebe Waffenschmiede,

in den Buffed News steht was von einem Upgrade der Waffen, hat schon jemand nähere Infos? oder kann dies bestätigen?


----------



## -Aurelien- (11. Februar 2008)

also n link zu den entsprechenden news wär schonmal hilfreich gewesen...


----------



## Ramon_GF (11. Februar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/news/4387/wow-2-4-testserver-sind-da

Sorry, ganz vergessen


----------



## kuckif95 (11. Februar 2008)

sorry, aber kannste die stelle mal rauskopieren finde sie nicht^^


----------



## -Aurelien- (11. Februar 2008)

"Von Ingenieuren hergestellte Brillen können wie die Äxte und Schwerter der Waffenschmiede aufgerüstet werden. Das Upgrade verschlingt allerdings vier Urnether und einige andere Ressourcen."

hm also in den patchnotes hab ich glaub ich nix darüber gelesen


----------



## nearperf (13. Februar 2008)

4 un das geht ja noch,ich bin rüstungsschmied und bei mir waren es für die 2te ausbaustuffe der brustrüstung volle 10 un.ärgerlicher finde ich die dritte stufe,da braucht man nethervortex,welche ja meines wissens nur in den 25er raid instanzen ssc,fds und der kammer droppen.


----------



## Heilbüchse (14. Februar 2008)

weiß nich wie ihr drauf kommt das hier ein weiteres schmiede-upgrade vorgesehen ist 0o

es wird nur für ingis ein upgrade ihrer brillen eingeführt, das wird urnether etc kosten...

@nearperf: in maggis kammer droppt kein vortex, nur ssc und fds


----------



## Ramon_GF (14. Februar 2008)

Ich beziehe mich auf die News von Buffed und der entsprechende Teil wurde hier in dem Beitrag auch schon gepostet.....



> "Von Ingenieuren hergestellte Brillen können wie die Äxte und Schwerter der Waffenschmiede aufgerüstet werden. Das Upgrade verschlingt allerdings vier Urnether und einige andere Ressourcen."



Eventuell den ganzen Thread mal durchlesen?


----------



## playa98 (14. Februar 2008)

Ja damit gemeint ist, dass man die Brillen der Ingineure genauso aufrüsten kann, wie die Waffen der Schmiede!
Also nichts neues für Schmiede nur für die Ingis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaisapedar (15. Februar 2008)

Ich kann da auch nichts finden für Schmiede. Irgendwie wird unsere Berufsgattung immer vergessen. Alle anderen Berufe bekommen irgendwas nur die Schmiedekunst geht wieder mal leer aus.


----------



## Storn206 (16. Februar 2008)

nearperf schrieb:


> 4 un das geht ja noch,ich bin rüstungsschmied und bei mir waren es für die 2te ausbaustuffe der brustrüstung volle 10 un.ärgerlicher finde ich die dritte stufe,da braucht man nethervortex,welche ja meines wissens nur in den 25er raid instanzen ssc,fds und der kammer droppen.


Mit 2.4 kannst du dir Nethervortex für 15 heroic marken dash Stück kaufen


----------



## MikeMcHero (21. März 2008)

"Von Ingenieuren hergestellte Brillen können wie die Äxte und Schwerter der Waffenschmiede aufgerüstet werden. Das Upgrade verschlingt allerdings vier Urnether und einige andere Ressourcen."

Ist ein wenig irreführend. Besser wäre gewesen:

"Von Ingenieuren hergestellte Brillen können, wie *bereits jetzt schon* die Äxte und Schwerter der Waffenschmiede, aufgerüstet werden. Das Upgrade verschlingt allerdings vier Urnether und einige andere Ressourcen."


----------

